# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج برنامج صيانة الشاشات LCD وشاشات اللابتوب Bad Crystal v2.0

## abdjamel

Bad Crystal v2.0        وظيفة البرنامج   *أفضل برنامج لاعادة اعمار بكسل معيبة شاشتك إلى   الأبد. بالفعل بعد 5-15 دقائق عالقة بكسل هو بداية للعمل مرة أخرى. يمكنك   أيضا إجراء الوقاية ، وسوف تساعد على حماية رصد من تشكيل خلية جديدة سيئة.*  * سيئة كريستال هو أفضل حل البرمجيات التي يمكن أن الإصلاح تمسك بكسل ، والحد   من يحرق في الشاشة وتحسين جودة الصور المعروضة على الشاشة.*  * كريستال سيئة وكذلك وتتواءم مع بقع داكنة على شاشة البلازما. بقع داكنة   تظهر على شاشات البلازما إذا مساحة الشاشة لا تغيير لفترة طويلة من الزمن.   لإدخال التلفزيون ، والشعارات القناة في كثير من الأحيان إلى حرق الشاشة.   هذا يمكن أن يحدث أيضا على شاشات الكريستال السائل ، والاصح هو يشار إلى   استمرار الصورة.*  * على عكس البرمجيات الحرة باد كريستال لديه منظم السرعة التي تسمح لك لزيادة احتمال التخلص من عيوب بكسل*  * سيئة كريستال يساعد على تحديد نقطة عالقة والصورة على شاشات استمرار ويقلل   من يحرق في لشاشات البلازما. وهذا هو الأكثر أمانا وأرخص طريقة للتخلص من   أجل حماية ورصد الخاص بك من خلال وحدات معيبة*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *سيريال البرنامج*    Serial: 4121C-9VQMS-Q56A9-0ASXM-50OML   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اومن هنا   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tarek200

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ميرو دلع

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور بس يارب يشتغل

----------

